# usbus0 error on FreeBSD 13 RC2 boot



## manoeldesouza (Mar 17, 2021)

Hello all,

I' ve just installed FreeBSD 13 RC2 and installed KDE on top of it. Gorgeus!!!!. I have however observed a non-roadblocking issue which I wonder any of you may provide me some lead to solve. On boot I have several error messages like the ones below on my laptop (Dell Inspiron 15-7353). On terminal the trackpad is irresponsive until I load KDE (with startx). On KDE it all works like a charm. Any clue?

Thanks in advance.


----------

